# جامعة الزقازيق > التعليم المفتوح > الفرقة الثانية >  لك منا كل الثناء والتقدير، بعدد قطرات المطر ، وألوان الزهر ، وشذى العطر ، على جهودك ا

## عاطف ثابت عدلى

:Party: *الاستاذة الفاضلة الدكتورة / شيماء عطاالله* 

تحيه طيبه وبعد ....
*
للنجاحات أناس يقدرون معناه ،  وللإبداع أناس يحصدونه ، لذا نقدّر جهودك المضنية ،

فأنت أهل للشكر والتقدير  ..فوجب علينا تقديرك ... فلكى منا كل الثناء والشكر  والتقدير  لما تقومى به من مجهود جبار مبذول  منك فى سبيل توصيل المعلومة  .
وكل عام وانتى بخير بمناسبه عيد الاضحى المبارك اعاده الله عليكى باليمن والبركات .

**
*
((الدارسين بالتعليم المفتوح بالاسماعيلية ))

----------


## smsma

الدكتورة شيماء تستحق كل التقدير

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أشكركم على كلماتكم الرقيقة 

وأدعو الله أن يوفقنا جميعا لما يحبه ويرضاه

وكل عام وأنتم بخير بمناسبة حلول عيد الأضحى المبارك

أعاده الله علينا وعلي الأمة الإسلامية بالخير واليمن والبركات

----------


## حبيبى يا رسول الله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كل سنه و حضرتك طيبه يا اعظم دكتوره 
انا محمود السيد احد الطلاب بالجامعه المفتوحه بالاسماعيلية الفرقه الاولى حقوق 
وانا سعيد جدا وكلى فخر انى اكون  احد طلابك     

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . 
                                                    لااله الا الله سيدنا محمد رسول الله

واسل الله ان يحميكى ويحفظك من شرور الناس
.

----------


## عرفة الصعيدى

*لا اله الا الله وحدة لا شريك له ,له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو رب العرش العظيم*

----------


## عرفة الصعيدى

*لا اله الا الله وحدة لا شريك له ,له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو رب العرش العظيم*

----------


## sayedseed

احسنت موضوع رائع 
بالتوفيق

----------

